# huge pores



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

srsly...they're huge. 





i never really realized how big they were until i saw this picture (which is a shame because i really like this makeup but my fat pores kind of ruin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) what can i use to shrink them down to like...a normal size? i don't have sensitive skin, so feel free to suggest ANYTHING.


----------



## frocher (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think you can actually shrink pores, but  AHAs, scrubs, and mud masks will minimize their appearance.   A primer will also help their appearance.  You have great skin btw, anyone's pores will look like that in a blown up pic.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 12, 2007)

Your pores aren't really big...it's definitely the fact that the photo is such good quality.  I have amazing skin & even my pores would show up in a pic like that.

But yeah, like the person above me suggested, scrubs & masks & primers will help minimize their appearance.

Also, if you wear foundation, cream will make your skin look smoother while powder will "settle" into your pores. (if you do insist on powder, make sure to use a really good moisturizer & primer underneath to prevent this)


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 12, 2007)

There is definitely no way to shrink pores, I am sorry to say. I have craters and the only thing that sees to work for me is to take a primer and mix it with Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil and use a foundation brush to apply of those areas. It really reduces them quite a bit!
The ratio is about 3 parts primer to 1 part mineral veil. Give it a try!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 12, 2007)

I have read that estee lauder has a new idealist pore minimizing serum that works great.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

thank you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm definately going to get in on this stuff, and i'm gonna check out that new estee stuff fer sure.


----------



## goink (Aug 12, 2007)

You can't really shrink pores. If the pores are clean then they'll seem smaller. Everyone has pores. If they are dirty, then it's just more noticeable =)


----------



## ratmist (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_srsly...they're huge. 
i never really realized how big they were until i saw this picture (which is a shame because i really like this makeup but my fat pores kind of ruin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) what can i use to shrink them down to like...a normal size? i don't have sensitive skin, so feel free to suggest ANYTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've found that if I use a good toner, religiously use face masks every 7 days, and am extremely careful to take off all makeup completely at the end of the day.... my pores do minimise a tiny bit.  But it really does seem to be down to genetics, unfortunately.  I hate the huge pores on my nose.

(For the record, I like using witch-hazel as toner, and aspirin masks/clay masks interchanged throughout the month.  If I need to remove makeup, I usually use Johnson's aloe vera baby oil to remove all makeup, and use either a scrub cleanser or Philosophy cleanser depending on how 'fuzzy' my face feels.)


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I have read that estee lauder has a new idealist pore minimizing serum that works great._

 
OMG! It's $73.00. I read your post and thought maybe this would work for me so I looked it up but DAMN that's expensive.   I wonder why the high price, anyone know?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_OMG! It's $73.00. I read your post and thought maybe this would work for me so I looked it up but DAMN that's expensive.   I wonder why the high price, anyone know?_

 
omgz...i wonder if they'd give us samples hahahahaha.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 15, 2007)

oooh i agree w/ the bare escentuals mineral veil! It totally reduces my pores! I have large pores on my nose and a little on my cheeks and you cant tell at all after mineral veil!


----------



## helllosunshinne (Aug 26, 2007)

i've heard that using epsom salt with a little water and rubbing it all over your face helps.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 27, 2007)

You have such pretty eyes I didn't notice your skin!
I've heard you inherit large pores, and there isn't much you can do about it apart from shrink them temporarily shrink them with skincare, I've heard great things about Cliniques skin minimizing range.
Also, if you can get your hands on Lush, definately get the Cupcake facemask. I used to get spots and some enlarged pores around my nose, this completely killed them off and leaves your skin really matte and clean and clears out dirt so well. (I sound like I'm selling this but it's really good stuff!)


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you tried pore minimizer by Dermadoctor? I heard great things about it at the last dermatology convention.

BTW, you eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.a...d=852&AID=5210

Good info on there too re
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ores!


----------



## Catwoman316 (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I have read that estee lauder has a new idealist pore minimizing serum that works great._

 
Yep, that's true. I use it myself every day under my moisturiser and it's great. It gives your skin a silky texture and makes it so smooth.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree that you need to focus on keeping the pores clean and they'll shrink, I don't use this anymore but Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask shrinks pores incredibly, my skin got immune to it after awhile though.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

ur skin looks great! clinique do some good pore minimizer products


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 17, 2007)

Origins reflection perfection mattifying face makeup. Really!


----------



## versace (Oct 8, 2007)

there is a way...i use clarins instant smooth and its oil free it minimizes imperfections like wrinkles and pores..i heard that clinique pore minimizwr is good,i think it works similar like clarins one


----------

